# Minicomponete LG cm8320 sin audio,y se apaga solo en 30 segundos



## APASIONARTE (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola a todos!! el motivo es que tengo un LG mini Hi-FI system CM8320 con menos de 1 mes de uso. se quedo sin audio y al rato se apago solo,no hay mensaje de bloqueado o algun error... por lo que decidi desarmar y revizar la electronica.. solo en la salida hay 4 inductancias L150C que se podrian haber quemado,pero no estan en corto ni abiertas.. desconosco los valores que deberian tener.. el resto parecia estar bien ...   por lo que supongo que el error es de programacion,ya existe la posibilida que el microcontrolador se desprograme.... quisiera saber si alguien tiene un diagrama de este modelo ?... o si alguien sabe como es la combinacion para resetear la unidad ,ya que LG me dice que lo envie a un servicio tecnico de ellos ?  ya probe con la combinacion del CD cuando dice no disc y apretar el boton 2 del equipo pero no funciona en este modelo ...saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2013)

APASIONARTE dijo:


> el motivo es que tengo un LG mini Hi-FI system CM8320 *con menos de 1 mes de uso*. se quedo sin audio y al rato se apago solo,no hay mensaje de bloqueado o algun error... *por lo que decidi desarmar y revizar la electronica*..


 
¿ Por que no lo mandaste a la garantía ?


----------



## APASIONARTE (Ene 10, 2013)

APASIONARTE dijo:  
el motivo es que tengo un LG mini Hi-FI system CM8320 con menos de 1 mes de uso. se quedo sin audio y al rato se apago solo,no hay mensaje de bloqueado o algun error... por lo que decidi desarmar y revizar la electronica..
¿ Por que no lo mandaste a la garantía ?   


No lo mande a la garantia porque lo compre en otro pais y la boleta no sabemos donde la dejamos ... por ello Decidi ver la falla,realize mediciones ..... creo que el problema es programacion,deberia resetearlo pero el servicio tecnico de LG no me quiso pasar la forma de entrar al modo de programacion ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2013)

intentaste ve en esta pagina?
http://www.nodevice.es/manual/LG/page7.html


----------



## APASIONARTE (Ene 12, 2013)

Hoy logre entrar al modo de programacion del equipo.. los OPT en hexadecimal que tenia el minicomponente cm3820  es OPT 0  05 / OPT 1  00 / OPT 2  00 / OPT 3 01/ OPT 4 00/ OPT5 6D / OPT 7 26 / OPT 8 A0 / OPT 9 00 ......  con estos parametros el equipo no funciona bien.. si alguien tiene el manual de servicio para la eeprom del CM3820  le agradeceria cuales son los OPT correctos ..saludos


----------



## frapers (Ene 13, 2013)

Conozco dos formas de resetear los LG tal vez una te sirva:
1- Con el aparato desconectado presiona el botón STOP, sin soltarlo, conecta y espera de 5 a 10 segundos
2- Remueve la perilla del control de volumen, deberías ver una perforación y al fondo dos puntos a unir  (2 puentes según recuerdo) o un botoncito oculto, depende del modelo, une o presiona por unos segundos y listo. Saludos


----------



## APASIONARTE (Ene 16, 2013)

frapers dijo:


> Conozco dos formas de resetear los LG tal vez una te sirva:
> 1- Con el aparato desconectado presiona el botón STOP, sin soltarlo, conecta y espera de 5 a 10 segundos
> 2- Remueve la perilla del control de volumen, deberías ver una perforación y al fondo dos puntos a unir  (2 puentes según recuerdo) o un botoncito oculto, depende del modelo, une o presiona por unos segundos y listo. Saludos




Gracias por la Data..pruebo y comento ..saludos ....


----------



## andy 23 (Oct 21, 2013)

hola... me surgio el mismo problema con el mismo equipo de musica ... agradeseria si comentaran si funciono el metodo o si hay otra solucion... gracias


----------

